# How a real teen bodybuilder trains chest



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

Hey my name is Darien but here's a chest routine that I do a lot that has given me amazing results.


----------



## snake (May 2, 2016)

At 16 y.o. you are ahead of most guys your age. Keep up the good work


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 2, 2016)

Just looking for subscribers huh?


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 2, 2016)

Jesus christ bro, nice work!


I feel motivated to add some high rep work into my workouts now.


----------



## Dex (May 2, 2016)

Don't you have to be 18 to join this forum?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2016)

Dex said:


> Don't you have to be 18 to join this forum?



Of course not.  How on earth would we verify that anyway?


----------



## Seeker (May 2, 2016)

Dex said:


> Don't you have to be 18 to join this forum?



28 actually


----------



## Dex (May 2, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Of course not.  How on earth would we verify that anyway?



With a credit card of course. Wait, you guys didn't pay to join?


----------



## Bigmike (May 2, 2016)

They charged me using a formula
Bf%
Height/weight ratio
Weight lift totals

Plus I get to make 112 ez payments of only 1.97$


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 2, 2016)

Seeker said:


> 28 actually



Science'd!!!


----------



## ToolSteel (May 2, 2016)

Something looks odd...

Edit:   Got it. You accidentally photoshopped your nipple off bud.


----------



## Milo (May 2, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Something looks odd...
> 
> Edit:   Got it. You accidentally photoshopped your nipple off bud.



Hahahahahahaha


----------



## thqmas (May 2, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Something looks odd...
> 
> Edit:   Got it. You accidentally photoshopped your nipple off bud.



First thing I noticed.


----------



## mickems (May 2, 2016)

Do you always throw up gang signs when you drink water? Will it help my gains?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 2, 2016)

I'm a sucker for garage training videos. 

As mentioned, for your age you're doing great. I would mention a few things I wish I'd been told at your age:

* Learn how to eat. Lets figure your TDEE and make sure you're in a healthy caloric surplus. You're coming into the greatest growth window of your adult life - lets take full advantage.

* Nail the compound lifts. Post up videos of your deadlift. Squats too if you can do them (I didn't notice a cage in your garage so we can talk about alternatives if you aren't squatting at present).

* Get enough rest. At 16 the idea of hitting the rack 'early' is a foreign concept to most. 8-9 hours of quality sleep per night at this time in your life can be a game changer.

* If you're presently drinking sodas, stop. Seriously, just stop. Ween yourself off with diet drinks and then get used to drinking water. Add some lemon juice if you need a bit of flavor. We have better uses for those calories than bloody fructose corn syrup.

Great start, lets keep it going.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------

